# Waeco Perfect charge 452a problem



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just returned from a holiday with the truck on the drive as ever left on permeant hook up, popped in on return to check all is ok to see the 12V was not showing full charge.

Having investigated found the fuse in the kettle style lead to the Waeco charger has blown, following its replacement it now lights up but only the upper most light showing red, with no voltage output coming out of the charge leads.

Any idea's what else I could look at, or any ideas who to send it to for repair or is it just a straight throw away & replacement from experience?

Unit is 3.5 years old so not looking like a great life span for a £400 charger unit....


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it a stand-alone charger, or part of a larger 12V/240V distribution system?

Peter


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its adjacent to a weaco 2000w inverter but just linked into the wiring feeding to the two 210amp battery's.

To top the battery's up as they are down to 50% I've removed the plastic cover from the junction box where the 452 feeds its charge into the battery leads & attached a decent Numax 10 amp hr battery charger to it, its huffing & puffing but doing the job for now.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can't find a repairer, give me a shout, we could have a look at it for you.

No promises, but if it is reparable we'll have a go.

Peter


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you for the offer.

I always try to fix my own things so have opened it up (very nicely made, high quality look to everything) & gone through the obvious things it could be, the two 30amp internal fuses tested out all good with no signs of anything on the circuit board blown, I've now exhausted my electronics ability!

I'm going to try Conrad Anderson tomorrow to see if they get involved repairing them, failing that a call to Waeco head office is on the cards.....


----------



## articthink (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello there.


Just wondering if you had any joy with repairing your waeco? I've got a 45a unit that recently started smoking.. I'm replacing it, but would still like to try to get the original repaired. As you say, they are very well built, and well built things are typically repairable..

I contacted Waeco, but had no joy.. any thoughts much appreciated!

Mike


----------

